# Say Goodbye to Maggette



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

This guy is playing like a serious moron i cant believe how some of you backed him up. He is ignoring everything that the coach draws up, and he's playing so terrible and stupidly he deserves to have two bashing threads rahter than just one


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I was just thinking that his shot looks flatter than soda that's been out for five years.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

clips cut it to 8 when maggette sits out. wat a freakin coincidence...not


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Although I've been a fan of Maggette in the past I have to say that this season and especially in the playoffs he's been a hindrance for the Clips team and it would be better for both him and the Clips if he went elsewhere during the offseason.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

repped


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, he's got to go. We will miss his slashing and the ability to get to the free throw line. However, I believe we can get a nice role player for him that fit the team better.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, I backed him, but he's being an idiot again. Maggette = black hole.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He has been killing us the last few games. He isn't a superstar he isn't going to get these calls. I like to support Maggette but lately he hasn't been smart at all.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

mobley and livingston decided to join the maggette copycat club tonight.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Some Deals I'd Love To See: 


Maggette to New Orleans for JR Smith, and New Orleans First Round Selection

Maggette to Golden State for Mikeal Pietrus and Golden States First Round Selection

Maggette to Atlanta for Josh Childress and Salim Stoudamire OR Maggette + Wolves 1st Round Pick + 2nd Round Pick for Josh Smith + Salim Stoudamire

Maggette to Charlotte for Gerald Wallace

Maggette + Wolves Pick to Toronto for Charlie Villanuva

Maggette to Minnesota for Ricky Davis

Maggette to Portland for Travis Outlaw and Viktor Khryapa

Maggette to Houston for Luther Head + Maciej Lampe + 1st Round Pick

Maggette to Indiana for Peja Stojakavic

Maggette to Sacramento for Francisco Garcia(Or Kevin Martin) + 2007 2nd Round Selection

Maggette to Utah for CJ Miles + Matt Harpring(S&T) 

Maggette to Orlando for Turkoglu + 1st Round Pick(Top 7 Protected)

Maggette + Mobley + Clippers 2006 2nd Round Pick to New York for Jamal Crawford + Quentin Richardson + Jackie Butler(S&T)

Maggette + Wolves Pick to Chicago for Luol Deng + Luke Schenser + Erik Pikeatowski(SP?)

Maggette to Dallas for Jerry Stackhouse + 2nd Round Pick

Maggette + Wolves Pick + Both 2nd Round Picks to Seattle for Rashard Lewis + Robert Swift

Maggette to Washington for Jarvis Hayes + Jarred Jefferies + 2nd Round Pick


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Maggette + Wolves Pick + Both 2nd Round Picks to Seattle for Rashard Lewis + Robert Swift


...we can only dream.

As long as we get someone who is a positive influence for our team in exchange for Maggette I'm happy.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

magette for childres and salim? why does everyone think they can just dump the players they dont want into the Hawks roster. The Hawks are a basketball team, not a dumpster.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Remember when the Times reported that Mike didn't like Corey's basketball IQ.. Haha, I wasn't sure if I believed the story was accurate when I first heard it.. But I really believe it now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> magette for childres and salim? why does everyone think they can just dump the players they dont want into the Hawks roster. The Hawks are a basketball team, not a dumpster.


now dont take this as an insult to your team, cuz maggette isnt a BAD player. he just doesnt fit in dunleavy's system. this guy is an excellent scorer, especially if the hawks coach is going to make him the #1 or #2 option. you guys seem to have a lot of SF prospects on your team, and we wouldnt mind taking one of your hands for a seasoned and athletic vet like maggette is.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ahhh it feels good to have never been a fan of his hahahha 

EVER , i bashed him every chance i got for good reason, i saw the things he did..hurt more than helped
every single season...but now he is taking his sorryness to another level....i understand people stood up for him ...but now....id rather have anyone besides him at this point...pleeeease somehow sign Vlade pleeeease and sign another established SF, trade Magette of course...id get a pick and maybe draft someone , anything but keeping him!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Some Deals I'd Love To See:
> 
> 
> Maggette to New Orleans for JR Smith, and New Orleans First Round Selection
> ...


HAHAHHAHAHA damn i guess you want him out !!! hahah i like that, a million scenarios to get rid of 
him but damn, now the problem will be, who will want him


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> mobley and livingston decided to join the maggette copycat club tonight.


sad but true...i expect this from Livingston, but the Cat should know better, he seems toplay better at home lets hope he shows up on Thurs GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> magette for childres and salim? why does everyone think they can just dump the players they dont want into the Hawks roster. The Hawks are a basketball team, not a dumpster.


 :laugh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> magette for childres and salim? why does everyone think they can just dump the players they dont want into the Hawks roster. The Hawks are a basketball team, not a dumpster.


I don't see how this is dumping as it's not like Corey has a bloated contract, I just think it would be a good trade which is realistic and could be quite possible imo. If I was trying to dump anyone on this roster on the Hawks, it would be Mobley, McCarty or Baker, not Maggete.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah Maggette is a bonehead, but an inexpensive one. Mobley just flat out sucks and is way overpaid! He is too inconsistent. Where is this veteran leader? He missed an easy one close to the basket during OT. Just feed the ball to the horse and let him run wild.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow this thread is quiet. I wonder why?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If ive said it once, ive said it a million times. THe thing that makes it SOOOOO frustrating about maggette is that hes not 100% bad 100% of the time. He will have two pathetic games and then have an incredible game to make you forget about his shortcomings. Its a trip with him. Its not like he CANT play like this...we know he can...thats what makes it more frustrating when he plays like a bonehead. Its not like he has ADD like kaman, so i dont know whats up.

Take last night. Did you notice how he OBVIOUSLY had more self control? Some things he did differently:
1. Passed the ball well on the perimeter instead of jacking up an early shot..you can tell a couple times he wanted to, but he still passed it. 

2. went to the basket with the actual intention of making the layup instead of just trying to flop and draw a foul. 

3. hardly any, if any, of his famous jump shot flops where he throws the ball into the crowd, flails his arms and legs like he was murded, but ends up getting the TO anyway. None of that i saw last night.

Granted, he still had the most boneheaded play of the night, calling a timeout in the 3rd quarter giving the clippers only 1 more for the rest of the game, but as it turns out, it didnt hurt much. Also, notice how dunleavvy didnt yell at him? He even said "my bad." So i think perhaps the "friction" between dunleavvy and maggette is not that high right now.

Anyway, i still think maggs is on his way out like i said, IF IF IF IF IF we sign radman, and if we want to extend kaman this summer. If we dont sign radman, look for maggette to play here the next 2 years then opt out of his contract so that he can get more money.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Wow this thread is quiet. I wonder why?


:laugh:

Could it be the 25 pts and 8 rbs last night?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Could it be the 25 pts and 8 rbs last night?


Most likely..I loved the way he played under control and with patience. He took shots in the flow of the game. If he plays like that Monday we have a great chance of advancing.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> If ive said it once, ive said it a million times. THe thing that makes it SOOOOO frustrating about maggette is that hes not 100% bad 100% of the time. He will have two pathetic games and then have an incredible game to make you forget about his shortcomings. Its a trip with him. Its not like he CANT play like this...we know he can...thats what makes it more frustrating when he plays like a bonehead. Its not like he has ADD like kaman, so i dont know whats up.


Your logic really amazes me sometimes, you apply it only to Maggette but ignore the pile of crap Kaman has been looking like lately. Enough ADD bull ****, he's a pro basketball player, if can't pay enough attention, sit his *** down, don't make excuses for him. 

Dunleavy sat Maggette after he picked up 3 fouls in like 2 minutes, in the 2nd half, he played much smarter and absolutely killed Phoenix from all over the floor. He may not be a superstar, but he sure looked like one last night.

There are a lot of inconsistent players on this team like Livingston, Kaman, Rebraca, Mobley and even Cassell to a certain extent, but you never bring up trading them. Did Corey run over your dog or something? 

Even when he has these "horrible" games where he makes 2 or 3 mistakes, he's still the 2nd or 3rd best player on the team depending on how many of Cassell's stupid shots fall.

If you don't like this style, fine i won't try to convince you, but at least wait until the freakin' playoffs are over before you start *****ing again about this roster.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Your logic really amazes me sometimes, you apply it only to Maggette but ignore the pile of crap Kaman has been looking like lately. Enough ADD bull ****, he's a pro basketball player, if can't pay enough attention, sit his *** down, don't make excuses for him.
> 
> Dunleavy sat Maggette after he picked up 3 fouls in like 2 minutes, in the 2nd half, he played much smarter and absolutely killed Phoenix from all over the floor. He may not be a superstar, but he sure looked like one last night.
> 
> ...


Well said. Maggs seems to be the scapegoat for all of our losses. He was spectacular last night and I hope he continues to look like his old self.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Your logic really amazes me sometimes, you apply it only to Maggette but ignore the pile of crap Kaman has been looking like lately. Enough ADD bull ****, he's a pro basketball player, if can't pay enough attention, sit his *** down, don't make excuses for him.


What pile of crap? Youre comparing two different positions here. But comparing apples to apples, how many dumb timeouts has kaman made? How many bad clutch decisions did he make? Heck, he rarely makes bad decisions. When he turns the ball over its rarely because of trying to flop to draw a foul or because of a bad decision, he just loses the ball because of lack of ball handling skill, etc. 

Hey, Kaman makes mistakes, but none nearly as bad as the ones maggs does, who seems to do it at the worst possible times. And kaman does not do things that are not part of dunleavvy's offense. If kaman would try and do crazy stuff all the time, or time and again kill our momentum and kill us in the clutch, you can be guaranteed that i will speak up about it. But still, like i said, maggette is not 100% bad. Its funny how you like riding me on this, but im the only one saying that the only way maggette is gone is if radman is resigned, im the only one saying we should get a little more than just a pick for him (unless the clippers want to extend kaman now), while everyone else is saying 10X as bad things as maggette. Ive even said time and again that if it were not for the radman situation, and it was just a matter of trading maggette for a replacement, that there are even some allstars i wouldnt want if offered for him. 



> There are a lot of inconsistent players on this team like Livingston, Kaman, Rebraca, Mobley and even Cassell to a certain extent, but you never bring up trading them. Did Corey run over your dog or something?


Ive brought up trading livingston before, together with maggs for pierce. At this time would i trade livingston? Probably not. Hes paid almost nothing, we couldnt get much for him right now, and if we trade him, wed have daniel ewing as our only signed PG (and even AFTER we sign cassell, im not sure how much he has left to start). Maggs on the other hand plays a position that we are stacked at. Kaman has been VERY consistent since the end of last year. The few times he had terrible games, it still was pretty consistent since it was against teams with big centers. But never can it be said that his bad games were the result of doing things that were not in the offense. 

Rebraca traded is laughable. Who in their right mind would even give a 2nd rounder for him? Even if someone would, injuries or no, i wouldnt move him with only kaman as our only center. Sure were getting away with it agasint denver and the suns, but not next year. 

Mobley like i said, i might consider packaging him and maggette to take a chance on someone, like iverson or tmac, but thats just 100% fantasy. No team would take on mobleys contract after a season like that (due to his injuries, playing out of position), so it would be pointless to talk about trading mobley as i cant think of anyone who would want him. Not to mention the message it sends that the richest FA in history that we have signed, we ship out after one year. Maggette on the other hand, has even drawn interest for artest in the past, so regardless, he is our best trade bait. 

Anyway, get off my back as if im some big time hater. Im just pointing out facts, nothing more, nothing less, and scenarios that are consistent with media reports, and actual events. If i was hating on maggs youd know it. I wouldnt say things like we should only trade him if radman is resigned, etc.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

I love the fact that all you guys are such ****** you can't even come on here and eat crow. Nothing really new though because clipper fans are notorious for being short sighted. I bet most of you guys don't even remember that he was our best player in the Denver series which is pathetic.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette played smart yesterday. That is the Maggette I had missed, I was so pleased with him. He wasn't going through people but rather around people. All his jumpers were open, good shots. He needs to do exactly what he did last night every night. It was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Remember when the Times reported that Mike didn't like Corey's basketball IQ.. Haha, I wasn't sure if I believed the story was accurate when I first heard it.. But I really believe it now.



Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Funny ... the media doesn't think much of Dunleavy's IQ either, costing us at least 2 games.

And, his IQ caused him to get rid of a good rebounder while leaving Kaman without a backup. Relying on a player with a bad heart to back him up. I'd say that's real smart. <sarcasm>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Funny ... the media doesn't think much of Dunleavy's IQ either, costing us at least 2 games.
> 
> And, his IQ caused him to get rid of a good rebounder while leaving Kaman without a backup. Relying on a player with a bad heart to back him up. I'd say that's real smart. <sarcasm>



The media isn't a reliable to source. They always try to stir up trouble, that is their job. Brand though stands up to that crap. He said he woudn't be here if there was no Dunleavy, Cassell said he (Dunleavy) makes management talk. There is more in the "Brand wants the team to stay together" thread. As well here is a LA Times article with Brand defending Dunleavy. It doesn't matter what the media thinks. It all depends on what the players think. No surprise that many of the coaches call Dunleavy a GENIUS. 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...538.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> "I've heard some of the criticism about Coach, but those people are novices to Clippers basketball," power forward and co-captain Elton Brand said. "They haven't watched us all season.
> 
> "No disrespect, we appreciate new fans and new media, but these are people who got on the bandwagon a little bit late. They missed those same scenarios that worked many times."


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Exactly, EB wants this team to stay together. Stop with the Maggette trades!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

sipclip said:


> I love the fact that all you guys are such ****** you can't even come on here and eat crow. Nothing really new though because clipper fans are notorious for being short sighted. I bet most of you guys don't even remember that he was our best player in the Denver series which is pathetic.



lets see....for all those defending Maggette....lets see what he does Monday....knowing him he will probably **** it up for us....just cuz he has gone good game doesnt mean you shouldnt remember all the stupid stuff he does...

GAME 7, Look for Maggette, then we will judge fully.....

i really really hope he plays decent, atleast not turn the ball over......


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> *"No disrespect, we appreciate new fans and new media, but these are people who got on the bandwagon a little bit late*. They missed those same scenarios that worked many times."



Damn I LOVE that line, way to go Elton :banana:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> lets see....for all those defending Maggette....lets see what he does Monday....knowing him he will probably **** it up for us....just cuz he has gone good game doesnt mean you shouldnt remember all the stupid stuff he does...
> 
> GAME 7, Look for Maggette, then we will judge fully.....
> 
> i really really hope he plays decent, atleast not turn the ball over......


Lets not just look at Maggette. We win and lose as a team. I didnt hear anyone blame Sam when he received that stupid 8 second call. This team is truly a TEAM and they dont find scapegoats for their losses.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Everyone is blaming Maggette...yes he does bonehead mistakes, but atleast he is out there contributing to the team! All this talk about him, but you know who has gone unnoticed...Mobley! No blames Mobley for anything cause he does nothing. Mobley had 1 good game this series and it was game 2! We are now in game 7 and he has yet to be a factor. Mobley really did do much of anything this season. He has had career lows this year. Lets pick on Mobley for disappearing in the playoffs!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> Everyone is blaming Maggette...yes he does bonehead mistakes, but atleast he is out there contributing to the team! All this talk about him, but you know who has gone unnoticed...Mobley! No blames Mobley for anything cause he does nothing. Mobley had 1 good game this series and it was game 2! We are now in game 7 and he has yet to be a factor. Mobley really did do much of anything this season. He has had career lows this year. Lets pick on Mobley for disappearing in the playoffs!


Absolute Truth... he may as well have been injured for about 50% of the regular season too.

I'd give him one more season to adjust, but he's not working out nearly as well as i'd hoped for.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sipclip said:


> I love the fact that all you guys are such ****** you can't even come on here and eat crow. Nothing really new though because clipper fans are notorious for being short sighted. I bet most of you guys don't even remember that he was our best player in the Denver series which is pathetic.


<strike>here comes the ***** corey nuthugger.</strike> 

and why would we have to eat crow? cuz he finally listened to dunleavy and stuck with the game plan? and where were you when he played like crap in game 6? you obviously werent defending him when i made this thread, and look who's decided come out when he had one good game that wasnt full of bonehead moves. you've got no right to call anyone out until he plays consistently, and i'm not even expecting an average of 25-8. 

thank you come again.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Corey looked real good last night, taking it to the hole like always but he actually used a crossover dribble and used his speed rather than trying to bull over defenders and expecting a foul. Dunleavy should tell him in the summer to work on his ball-handling to take his game to another level, like he did with EB telling him to lose some weight and work on his jump shot. If Corey improves his ball handling, that might eliminate some of his turnovers and we might see more of what we saw last night.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> <strike>here comes the ***** corey nuthugger.</strike>
> 
> and why would we have to eat crow? cuz he finally listened to dunleavy and stuck with the game plan? and where were you when he played like crap in game 6? you obviously werent defending him when i made this thread, and look who's decided come out when he had one good game that wasnt full of bonehead moves. you've got no right to call anyone out until he plays consistently, and i'm not even expecting an average of 25-8.
> 
> thank you come again.


I don't know WHERE YOU came from, but you're certainly NOT a Clipper fan --- could it be more like it takes a f** to know one?

I wish you'd jump off the bandwagon. Every since you came, you've been on Corey's case which further confirms that you haven't been around long enough to know anything about which you speak. In fact, most of those that are talking about getting rid of Corey don't know half of it. Sure wish you're return to being a Laker fan because you sound like one and you'd fit right in.

Exactly, WHAT is your agenda? There are a lot worse players on this team, starting with Vlad, Kaman and Mobley AND Corey's been playing @ 70% the few games he has played. What are their excuses. Hell, Dumbleavy's leadership is not any better than Corey's play.

I'm beginning to hope that he does leave for one of those bozos you all want here. He deserves some of the same limelight that Wilcox was getting and will be getting in Seattle. Whether you know it or not ... team chemistry is worth a lot more than a bozo that looks ood on paper or with another team ... a lot more.

I never thought CLIPPER "fans" would turn out like this after so many years of suffering. Never. These guys, including Corey, have done so much more than they were expected to do yet here the bandwagoners are stirring up things during our run and even suckering in those that know are long time Clipper fans.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> The media isn't a reliable to source. They always try to stir up trouble, that is their job. Brand though stands up to that crap. He said he woudn't be here if there was no Dunleavy, Cassell said he (Dunleavy) makes management talk. There is more in the "Brand wants the team to stay together" thread. As well here is a LA Times article with Brand defending Dunleavy. It doesn't matter what the media thinks. It all depends on what the players think. No surprise that many of the coaches call Dunleavy a GENIUS.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...538.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe


My point is ... the media is off base when it comes to the Clippers. They are playing catch up by reading these boards just to have anything to report or say. I KNOW you've heard them say that they go to the internet. They don't hide it.

So if you believe what they say about Corey, then you have to believe them when they call Dumbleavy out of touch, referencing why Portland let him go.

As for Elton's public statements ... exacty WHAT do you expect him to say at a time like this. He's a lot smarter than those posting on a bulletin board calling for the trade of a player OR coach during a run for the Playoffs. Afterall, he did attend Duke. He's a politician. Surely, YOU know that. You really wouldn't expect him to say publicly ... "Dunleavy has made some stupid moves during our drive that cost us a couple of games" or even, "I think we should trade john doe for a better player" ... would you? Seriously ...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Maggette won't help any team. He's a ball hog.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> <strike>here comes the ***** corey nuthugger.</strike>


Way to have a civilized conversation.

Anyway, I agree that it is odd that people don't call out the other players as much. What about when Cassell had bad games for 6 weeks in a row...that was during the time that the Clippers lost a bunch. Nobody was yelling at him. Every single player on the Clippers has had numerous terrible games, with the *possible* exception of Brand. Every other player has had as many bad games (percentage-wise) as Maggette.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't know WHERE YOU came from, but you're certainly NOT a Clipper fan


Seriously, when people start getting so hostile towards the Clippers' longest tenured player, who was basically one of the few heroes on the team for many years, you have to wonder how long _they _have been around. Especially when that player has missed most of the season, so he certainly has a good excuse.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

squeemu said:


> Seriously, when people start getting so hostile towards the Clippers' longest tenured player, who was basically one of the few heroes on the team for many years, you have to wonder how long _they _have been around. Especially when that player has missed most of the season, so he certainly has a good excuse.


Good stuff. Repped.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I bet most of you guys don't even remember that he was our best player in the Denver series which is pathetic.


Which denver series are you referring to? The one where brand averaged 20 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks? Maggette had good games there off the bench, but i certainly never heard anyone on the clipper team, media, or even this board say that he was our best player in that whole series. If he was he would averaged more than 23 minutes a game, but thats just me. 



> Maggette played smart yesterday. That is the Maggette I had missed, I was so pleased with him. He wasn't going through people but rather around people. All his jumpers were open, good shots. He needs to do exactly what he did last night every night. It was a pleasure to watch.


Exactly. Althought last night was probably his best game of the year all around, he does have good games every now and then which are mostly mistake free. Ive said it many times, if he could put together a string of these games, or at least cut out some of the wild play, we, the media, the coahces, baylor, etc. would never even dream of trading him (of course the injury thing is a side topic). I was hoping this year was going to be the year for him, then he got injured. Then i hoped that he would really come on strong in the playoffs and play mostly great ball, but hes only done that a couple of games, and other games has had downright terrible games. I still think he has a chance to redeem himself though...we have game 7. If he can put together another game like game 6, if the clippers win, and then he continues to do great things without mistakes in the WCC, i think radman is shown the door.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Just read an interesting trade scenario on another message board that i thought was quite intriguing. 

I doubt it will happen since we have ripped minnesota left and right lately, but:

Mobley, Maggette, Kaman for Garnett. 

Salaries work out. I think he mentioned trading some picks too in there. 

Lineup would then be:
Center: Brand, Rebraca, Sofo?, Ndong?
PF: Garnett, Singleton
SF: Radman, Korolev, 
SG: Ross, Ewing
PG: Cassell, Livingston

And perhaps one more FA and our 2 second round draft picks would round out the team. 

This wasnt my idea, and i think theres zero chance of it happening, but interesting nonetheless. a Garnett/Brand front court would wreak havoc for a good 2-3 years.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

squeemu said:


> Seriously, when people start getting so hostile towards the Clippers' longest tenured player, who was basically one of the few heroes on the team for many years, you have to wonder how long _they _have been around. Especially when that player has missed most of the season, so he certainly has a good excuse.


I think you could argue the same with those who don't like Dunleavy. Everyone is quick to blame him. Last I checked he is has been the only coach in the last 10 years to show actual progress with the team. Every year he has had the team win more than the previous yet he gets blasted left and right. People argue that they thought Dunleavy has cost a few games but those people as well wanted the Clippers to finish 6th, can't have BOTH. People act as if he is just making stuff out there when in fact his moves are based on the results he gets and sees in practice. What the point is, is that people are so quick to judge members of the team. For Mobley, people don't like him as they don't see greatness in him. He did hurt his shooting hand this year after a nice start. He was doing well before that but people don't focus on that. Mobley signed the biggest free agent contract on the Clippers, people ignore that and don't realize who BIG that was even if it was overpaying. You will see the effects of his signing to come soon enough, already one key aspect of his signing was Cassell. I don't think he would have come willingly if the Clippers didn't sign anyone big. As for Maggette, he goes out there and does his best. It might be frustrating at times but he tries and until this year hasn't said much. He is a nice guy and has a great personality but they focus on the small things. They won't be happy until the team is the best. That is where you see haters for Dunleavy, Mobley, Maggette, etc.... I can argue for all of them. It doesn't matter people don't care. Each person has done their bests to help the team to where they are now but it doesn't matter. To tell you the truth, I hate to see the hate. By hating you in a way are not supporting and when the team is doing well, much better than the previous year, there is no reason for HATE.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

If ya'll don't want the man this bad then send him to Houston for a second round pick. Otherwise give him to us for Swift and our lottery pick.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

jworth, i can only see that having any chance of happening if the clippers use their whole MLE on Radman, and if they want to save just a little money for the future extensions. But if the clippers let radman go, no way does maggette go anywhere unless its part of a deal for a superstar or near superstar.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

What's with the hostility between fellow Clippers' fans? Even if one is a bandwagoner, we can all be civil. It's nice to see the Clips getting so much support, even if alot of it is bandwagonning. Though I understand some long time fans might be resentful because they endured so many seasons of straight losing (remember 99-00 folks?), remember everyone fan has to start somewhere. Maybe they won't stick around, maybe some they will.

We've discussed Maggette and trade scenarios long enough. I'll just say this in his defense. In the crucial game 6, Maggette was wise enough and level headed enough to let the game come to him instead of pushing it. He's still adjusting after so many years of having to do so much for the team, but when he's needed he does the best he can.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Regarding Maggette's performance last game, and how he should play in the future.



> Corey Maggette's True Shooting Percentage was 104%. My hamster-and-wheel operation here in Echo Park doesn't have the capacity to tell me if there's ever been a playoff performer who has racked up a TS% of >100% while scoring at least 25 points, but I'd be curious to know.
> 
> For good measure, Corey turned the ball over only once and compiled four assists - not bad for a guy who tends to struggle with basic entry passes into the post. Justin Lester made a really smart observation on the way out of Staples after the game:
> 
> ...


from Clippersblog.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

jworth said:


> If ya'll don't want the man this bad then send him to Houston for a second round pick. Otherwise give him to us for Swift and our lottery pick.


Not interested in your garbage


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> <strike>here comes the ***** corey nuthugger.</strike>
> 
> and why would we have to eat crow? cuz he finally listened to dunleavy and stuck with the game plan? and where were you when he played like crap in game 6? you obviously werent defending him when i made this thread, and look who's decided come out when he had one good game that wasnt full of bonehead moves. you've got no right to call anyone out until he plays consistently, and i'm not even expecting an average of 25-8.
> 
> thank you come again.



Wow talk about a complete fool. He has had 3 very good games this series and 3 bad ones but to ignore the great series he had against the nugs is idiotic. Like other guys have said you should be talking about Mobley over Maggs because he has been terrible other than game 2.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Which denver series are you referring to? The one where brand averaged 20 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks? Maggette had good games there off the bench, but i certainly never heard anyone on the clipper team, media, or even this board say that he was our best player in that whole series. If he was he would averaged more than 23 minutes a game, but thats just me.


The better question is what Denver series were you watching because Brand didn't play very well in that series. The only player that you can argue played better than Maggs in the series is Mobley. The reason that series wasn't close is that Maggs and Liv came in off the bench and completely dominated. There was no need for Maggs to play more minutes because the games weren't close.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't know WHERE YOU came from, but you're certainly NOT a Clipper fan --- could it be more like it takes a f** to know one?
> 
> I wish you'd jump off the bandwagon. Every since you came, you've been on Corey's case which further confirms that you haven't been around long enough to know anything about which you speak. In fact, most of those that are talking about getting rid of Corey don't know half of it. Sure wish you're return to being a Laker fan because you sound like one and you'd fit right in.
> 
> ...


jaja
ive seen Corey since day one, and HE HAS ALWAYS done the same thing, layitup draw fouls...
HE HAS ALWAYS TURNED IT OVER IN THE MIDST OF TRYING TO DRAW A DAMN FOUL 
you swear he has been a savior of this franchise just cuz he has been here so long.....
Elton on the other hand, i dont have nothing bad to say about him....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and yeah, i bash on Corey more when he plays bad, becuz he just does it so often, and Sam atleast makes big shots, and he might take stupid shots but a bad Sam Cassell shot is better than a Corey maggette dropping the ball out of bound jajaja 
and at times it does get annoying that Chris Kaman plays like Corey Maggette and has the same kind 
of stupid turnovers 

one of the more annoying things about Corey the fact that he always reinterates the fact that he wants to be a starter, damn just accept your role and help the damn team, IM ROOTING FOR COREY tihs Monday
as im rooting for all the CLippers GO CLIPPERS OH MAN WHAT A GAMES its gonna be


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

say what you want about maggette but we would've won easily last tuesday if he would have played. his rebounding and driving ability would put the nail in the coffin for the suns. you see what happened on thursday. we definitly need him on monday night no matter what. and yes i know he can take us out of a game in a hurry with turnovers and bad shot selection. but right now he knows the playoffs are a different story so he can't try and take over the game by himself, especially in a game 7. and i'm pretty sure he'll be with another team next year. 




go clipps!


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Jeez, what happened while I was gone?!?!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

NOBLE said:


> Jeez, what happened while I was gone?!?!


well first, they re-named a plane from Soutwest airlines (J-22 I think) the band Wagon. so the planes flying over LA right. 
It flew right over as the Clippers and suns were playing and crashed there. All of these people became clippers fans because they beat the suns. all the other clippers fans now call them Bandwagon riders (because they came on the plane Bandwagon which they were riding).
And now those who came from the bagon are bashing Maggette because he stole all of the airplane food from the wreckage before they could go back to get it, but theyre actually pretending theyre bashing him and wanting him to be traded due to his play.
So Chuck Norris sees all of this, and, being the hardcore clippers fan he always was; rallied all of the clippers fans from last year (kind of like uruk-hai in Lord of The Rings) and shouted "WE MUST DEFEND MAGGETTE!" and since hes chuck Norris everyone listens to him and falls under his "sexy-spell," so they now are posting against all of the anti-maggettte-ists.
back to the airplane food. the riders of bandwagon were so pissed cause the food consisted of: Oreos, candy dinosaurs, 5 cent candies, gummie savers, lollie pops and Playboy Magazines for desert. 
But what they dont know, is that Chuck Norris has them. He took them while Maggette was sleeping and he also took his talent (like in Space Jam). So chuck Norris gets double-payday.
good ol' Chuck Norris


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> well first, they re-named a plane from Soutwest airlines (J-22 I think) the band Wagon. so the planes flying over LA right.
> It flew right over as the Clippers and suns were playing and crashed there. All of these people became clippers fans because they beat the suns. all the other clippers fans now call them Bandwagon riders (because they came on the plane Bandwagon which they were riding).
> And now those who came from the bagon are bashing Maggette because he stole all of the airplane food from the wreckage before they could go back to get it, but theyre actually pretending theyre bashing him and wanting him to be traded due to his play.
> So Chuck Norris sees all of this, and, being the hardcore clippers fan he always was; rallied all of the clippers fans from last year (kind of like uruk-hai in Lord of The Rings) and shouted "WE MUST DEFEND MAGGETTE!" and since hes chuck Norris everyone listens to him and falls under his "sexy-spell," so they now are posting against all of the anti-maggettte-ists.
> ...


 :laugh: 

hahajajjaaj man Chuck Norris! jajaja boy that was some funny **** jajajajajaj


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> and yeah, i bash on Corey more when he plays bad, becuz he just does it so often, and Sam atleast makes big shots, and he might take stupid shots but a bad Sam Cassell shot is better than a Corey maggette dropping the ball out of bound jajaja
> and at times it does get annoying that Chris Kaman plays like Corey Maggette and has the same kind
> of stupid turnovers
> 
> ...


Damn right, he should be a starter. You shouldnt lose your starting spot due to injury.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> well first, they re-named a plane from Soutwest airlines (J-22 I think) the band Wagon. so the planes flying over LA right.
> It flew right over as the Clippers and suns were playing and crashed there. All of these people became clippers fans because they beat the suns. all the other clippers fans now call them Bandwagon riders (because they came on the plane Bandwagon which they were riding).
> And now those who came from the bagon are bashing Maggette because he stole all of the airplane food from the wreckage before they could go back to get it, but theyre actually pretending theyre bashing him and wanting him to be traded due to his play.
> So Chuck Norris sees all of this, and, being the hardcore clippers fan he always was; rallied all of the clippers fans from last year (kind of like uruk-hai in Lord of The Rings) and shouted "WE MUST DEFEND MAGGETTE!" and since hes chuck Norris everyone listens to him and falls under his "sexy-spell," so they now are posting against all of the anti-maggettte-ists.
> ...


 Thank you for getting me back up to speed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah baby. This is the Maggette we all love and will love to see next season as well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yup, the momentum killing, terribe shot taking, bad decision making maggette was back again this game. Oh well. Either dunleavvy is gone (not likely), radman is gone (possible), or maggette is gone. Lets see if it turns out that way, but i dont see maggette coming back next year if both dunleavvy and radman are back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Yeah baby. This is the Maggette we all love and will love to see next season as well.



I spoke too soon...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I spoke too soon...



Hahaha. Im guilty of falling into the same trap.. I was so excited after game six.....

Little did I know that Corey was just getting my hopes up.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

trade him for rashard lewis or gerlad wallace corey maggette (and kaman) are the most pathetic players in the leauge i think they could put us in and would have put more effort in good season guys until next season iam signing off


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Yeah baby. This is the Maggette we all love and will love to see next season as well.


i seriously thought u were being sarcastic when you posted this, but it turned out you just took the bait and was deceived by his very ephemeral solid play. dont worry, a lot of people here are fooled by his inconsistency as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope other teams think Corey is good, and they offer us a mediocre player for him.....
ANYONE ....a pick anything for the love of god


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

For all of you complaining about his game 7.... name 2 players on the Clippers who outplayed Maggette... 

Brand and.....? Yeah, that's right.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman in his short time did not hurt the clippers near as much as maggette. Took good shots, and hit them all as a matter of fact. 

Q ross outplayed maggette. Mobley no turnovers, Livingston way outplayed maggette. 

But its not just about stats. Its about defense, its about decisions...its about killing the team at the most inopportune time. 

no one can deny magg's great game 6. but you calso cant deny how he killed us in the second half tonight. Ive said it a million times. Maggs looks like a superstar one game, then if you look at the stats the next game it looks good unless you actually saw the game, and see how bad he really hurt us. 

With that said, i think he WILL BE BACK next year. I said the only way hes traded is if we resign radman. Do you think radman will want to come back after playing 10 minutes in a game where maggette was stinking it up, and in a game where we needed three pointers?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Kaman in his short time did not hurt the clippers near as much as maggette. Took good shots, and hit them all as a matter of fact.
> 
> Q ross outplayed maggette. Mobley no turnovers, Livingston way outplayed maggette.


Ya know, i swear you don't even watch the games sometimes... 

Kaman picked up 3 quick fouls and 3 turnovers and got beat on defense literally *every time* they attacked the paint.

Q Ross outplayed who exactly? Nash, Marion & Barbosa (the guys Ross was defending) killed us.

Mobley had no turnovers... let's have a friggin' parade... c'mon, you're not even trying here...

Livingston played a nice stats game, but failed to stop Nash and didn't get anyone involved on offense.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman's turnovers were not on the boneheaded plays that maggette was doing though. Kaman didnt take any bad shots either, and his turnovers were not at critical parts of the game. 

Q Ross outplayed maggette. Again, no bad decsisions that killed us. Shot a high percentage. again, didnt kill us which is the key. 

Mobley had no turnovers, missed some shots, but still not as many as maggette. But again, no momentum crushing three plays in a row on both sides of the court that killed us.

Livingston on both sides of the court had a better game than maggette.

Maggette in the first half was good. Maggette in the second half was about the worst player on the court for us. 

The key is the basketball IQ. His mistakes come from just downright terrible decisions, and come at the worst possible times. You literally could have twice as many turnovers in the game as maggette yet still outplay him because of that. Its almost eerie how when the clippers are in a run, or about to make a run, he goes right on cue and starts doing boneheaded things. A poster on another board mentioned it might come from him wanting to be "The Man" and shed his crunch time reputation. He takes a terrible shot, misses it. Tries to over compenstate on defense, trying to draw a charge, and instead gets a pointless foul...next time down the floor tries to makeup for these two mistakes and takes another bad shot, misses, goes the other way, doesnt guard anyone, then goes back, and throws the ball away...its like a broken record with him.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Kaman's turnovers were not on the boneheaded plays that maggette was doing though. Kaman didnt take any bad shots either, and his turnovers were not at critical parts of the game.
> 
> Q Ross outplayed maggette. Again, no bad decsisions that killed us. Shot a high percentage. again, didnt kill us which is the key.
> 
> ...


Whatever dude, I have no idea what game you were watching... you just constantly look for negatively things to say about him in every game, yet other players play WAAAAYYYY below their usual selfs and they get a pass from you. He played a great game 6 and you *****ed, played a very good game 7 and you're still *****ing. Give it a rest already.

Maggette & Brand have carried this team for a few years now, but **** him right? I saw only two guys busting their asses desperately trying to win this game tonight, Maggette & Brand. That's the last thing i've got to say about this.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

leidout said:


> Whatever dude, I have no idea what game you were watching... you just constantly look for negatively things to say about him in every game, yet other players play WAAAAYYYY below their usual selfs and they get a pass from you. He played a great game 6 and you *****ed, played a very good game 7 and you're still *****ing. Give it a rest already.
> 
> Maggette & Brand have carried this team for a few years now, but **** him right? I saw only two guys busting their asses desperately trying to win this game tonight, Maggette & Brand. That's the last thing i've got to say about this.


I agree! 

Maggette has been a stud for this team for many years, he deserves more respect than this. Maggette needs to start, and wear down the defense. He's like a big RB in the NFL, he pounds on the defense until they collapse. He draws fouls, hits free throws, rebounds, etc etc. Lets not forget that he missed a ton of games due to injury and never really got back into his groove because he didnt get consistent minutes when he came back. Hopefully he stays, and next year at this time you Maggette bandwagon fans will be back on board and singing his praise when he is a key factor in taking this team to the NBA Finals.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Kaman's turnovers were not on the boneheaded plays that maggette was doing though. Kaman didnt take any bad shots either, and his turnovers were not at critical parts of the game.
> 
> Q Ross outplayed maggette. Again, no bad decsisions that killed us. Shot a high percentage. again, didnt kill us which is the key.
> 
> ...


Get over yourself. We lost the ****ing game. We played absolutely ZERO Defense. Even if Maggs woud have had 25 we still would have lost the game. Dunleavy did not have this team ready defensively or we just didnt show up. Get over blaming Maggs.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> yup, the momentum killing, terribe shot taking, bad decision making maggette was back again this game. Oh well. Either dunleavvy is gone (not likely), radman is gone (possible), or maggette is gone. Lets see if it turns out that way, but i dont see maggette coming back next year if both dunleavvy and radman are back.


Luckily they dont listen to you. YOu have no loyalty to some of our longest tenured CLippers. I say we TRADE you to the Lakers board.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Get over yourself. We lost the ****ing game. We played absolutely ZERO Defense. Even if Maggs woud have had 25 we still would have lost the game. Dunleavy did not have this team ready defensively or we just didnt show up. Get over blaming Maggs.


Are you reading the posts at all? Did i say anywhere that we would have won the game if maggette didnt play like he did? no, i just noted as almost everyone else around, and on all the other message boards, that Maggette killed us like he usually does during a stretch. Has nothing to do with how many points he scores/doesnt score, it has to do with him always choking during key stretches of a game. Im not saying hes the only one to blame, or we lost because of him like some are saying. 

There are two consistencies that I have always mentioned. One: Maggette's terrible play in key streches of some games. Two: Strange substitution patterns, and game plans by Dunleavvy. Tonight both of those things really hurt us. 

I used to think that maggette could become a superstar about 2 years ago. I figured no one could continue to mishandle the ball like he did. No one could continue to make bad decision after bad decision. No one could continue to have stupid, unforced turnovers. No one could continue to miss so many games every year. But maggette proved me wrong. Hes still a great player a lot of games, but i think either 1. we need a coach who wont insist on low bball players play the coaches style of game that they obviously cant, and 2. a coach who realizes the player will never be able to play his game, so instead tries to work the offense to that players strengths. If dunleavvy can do that, then we wont see maggette hurting us so much. He would take the ball out of his hands so that he doesnt have to dribble. He would design specific plays where maggette slashes to the basket, but only on plays where everyone else is positioned well so that maggs doesnt feel the need to go straight through the player (notice how in game 6 he did some nice cross overs instead of bulling right over the guy), He would either make sure maggette wasnt on the floor during crunch time or specific runs, and/or again run plays for him that do not include chucking up shots with 20 left on the shot clock, and trying to draw fouls without even thinking about making the shot. 



> Luckily they dont listen to you. YOu have no loyalty to some of our longest tenured CLippers. I say we TRADE you to the Lakers board.


Whatever, it has nothing to do with loyalty. Do you show loyalty to olowokandi for his years here? Doesnt matter how long maggs has or has not been here, loyalty doesnt come into the equation when youre stating facts. Cassell hasnt been here but one year, that doesnt mean i cant sing his praises. And if a player has been here 1 year or 5 years, it doesnt mean we cant point out their weaknesses. PIatkowski was one of the longest tenured clippers ever. Does that mean we couldn't say he was slow and a deffensive liability, since that would be disloyal?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont read your posts cuz I dont have time to read nonsense. Honestly, I think your posts get passed over all the time. You ramble about the same crap. All I ve heard this year from you is:

1. Trade Maggs(at least 20 times)
2. Fire Dunleavy(5 times)
3. Sign Yuka to a 7 yr contract(millions)

You tried comparing Olwokandi to Maggs. Come on now. Maggs has given a lot more to this franchise than Olowokandi and deserves the respect.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I dont read your posts cuz I dont have time to read nonsense. Honestly, I think your posts get passed over all the time. :yes: :yes: You ramble about the same crap. All I ve heard this year from you is:
> 
> 1. Trade Maggs(at least 20 times)
> 2. Fire Dunleavy(5 times)
> ...


:yes:
:clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Get over yourself. We lost the ****ing game. We played absolutely ZERO Defense. Even if Maggs woud have had 25 we still would have lost the game. Dunleavy did not have this team ready defensively or we just didnt show up. Get over blaming Maggs.



Sad but 100 percent correct.. Corey sucked, but you cant blame him alone for this loss.. No one came to play defense. When a team sets a record for 3 pointers made in a game seven, it shows you that your team is simply not learning from its mistakes on defense.

Sadly the better team won this year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sadly the better team won this year.



I disagree with that point. I think both teams were fairly even. What it came down to was home court. Had the Clippers had home court it could have been a different story.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I disagree with that point. I think both teams were fairly even. What it came down to was home court. Had the Clippers had home court it could have been a different story.


If Clippers would have closed out at home, instead of getting a three smashed down thier throats, there wouldn’t have been a need for a game seven. But, alas the Suns stepped up and won.

No matter how you rationalize something.. They stepped up when it mattered, and the Clippers didn’t. The better team won because they were more willing to do what it takes to win. We aren’t talking about a game seven that went down to the final seconds, it was a blowout.. The second straight game seven blowout for the Suns this playoff run.

Talent doesn’t always mean wins, there’s lots of teams with talent that don’t win. The Lakers have a significant less amount of talent next to the Clippers in my opinion, and they still made it go down to game seven. But the better team won then to.

Experience, leadership, and defense were missing in game seven for the Clippers. The suns on the other had it from the start, and it showed when the game was over.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I dont read your posts cuz I dont have time to read nonsense. Honestly, I think your posts get passed over all the time. You ramble about the same crap. All I ve heard this year from you is:
> 
> 1. Trade Maggs(at least 20 times)
> 2. Fire Dunleavy(5 times)
> ...


Its obvious you dont read the posts, otherwise you wouldnt keep going off topic and twisting my words. You call it rambling about the same crap, but, 1. the only times i have mentioned trades with maggette were at the same time that ACTUAL trades were ACTUALLY Proposed, meaning that the clipper management must have been thinking the same as me. Also the recent mention of trading maggette coincides with what the Media has been saying the Clippers are thinking of doing, and still was based on a logic that has of yet, not been refuted by you, or anyone else. (that the only way maggs is traded is if radman is resigned and/or the clippers need capspace to resign kaman/livingston). Do you think Dunleavvy is the best coach for this team? I dont, and there are plenty who agree with me. Dunleavvy is a good coach, but his true value to the clippers is the moves he has made, and the players he has discovered. Are you saying you think his coaching job that he has done for us is better than the trades he has made/tried to make, as well as the players he has discovered? 

You say that im comparing olowokandi to maggs, but did you even read the context? The other poster suggested that tenure alone drives respect, i refuted that claim. Maybe if youre going to reply to my posts you SHOULD actually read them so that you do not completely twist everything I say. If you're not going to read them, heres an idea....DONT comment on them.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If Clippers would have closed out at home, instead of getting a three smashed down thier throats, there wouldn’t have been a need for a game seven. But, alas the Suns stepped up and won.
> 
> No matter how you rationalize something.. They stepped up when it mattered, and the Clippers didn’t. The better team won because they were more willing to do what it takes to win. We aren’t talking about a game seven that went down to the final seconds, it was a blowout.. The second straight game seven blowout for the Suns this playoff run.
> 
> ...


the team had huge chances to close this thing out in game 3 and game 5. they really messed up in those games and they wished they could take them back. whatever, hopefully they learn from this and learn to close out the right way later on. the most important thing to get out of this season was the playoff experience for our young guys.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Since (hopefully) most of the Clippers will be back next year, WHEN we make the playoffs we will not be one of the most inexperienced teams anymore. A bunch of our guys just added 12 games to their playoff experience.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Its obvious you dont read the posts, otherwise you wouldnt keep going off topic and twisting my words. You call it rambling about the same crap, but, 1. the only times i have mentioned trades with maggette were at the same time that ACTUAL trades were ACTUALLY Proposed, meaning that the clipper management must have been thinking the same as me. Also the recent mention of trading maggette coincides with what the Media has been saying the Clippers are thinking of doing, and still was based on a logic that has of yet, not been refuted by you, or anyone else. (that the only way maggs is traded is if radman is resigned and/or the clippers need capspace to resign kaman/livingston). Do you think Dunleavvy is the best coach for this team? I dont, and there are plenty who agree with me. Dunleavvy is a good coach, but his true value to the clippers is the moves he has made, and the players he has discovered. Are you saying you think his coaching job that he has done for us is better than the trades he has made/tried to make, as well as the players he has discovered?
> 
> You say that im comparing olowokandi to maggs, but did you even read the context? The other poster suggested that tenure alone drives respect, i refuted that claim. Maybe if youre going to reply to my posts you SHOULD actually read them so that you do not completely twist everything I say. If you're not going to read them, heres an idea....DONT comment on them.


Yeah lets get rid of the coach who finally convinced DTS to spend some money. We finally got a winning team, our own practice facility, and a good young nucleus of players. We actually have a future and you are ready to blow up. You must be a new CLip fan(within the last 3 years)cuz you seem to have no idea what it used to be like at the Clipper Nation.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Yeah lets get rid of the coach who finally convinced DTS to spend some money. We finally got a winning team, our own practice facility, and a good young nucleus of players. We actually have a future and you are ready to blow up. You must be a new CLip fan(within the last 3 years)cuz you seem to have no idea what it used to be like at the Clipper Nation.



Yeah, hopefully we can get Larry Brown like Yam suggested. Lord knows he worked miracles in NY.... uke:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Yeah lets get rid of the coach who finally convinced DTS to spend some money. We finally got a winning team, our own practice facility, and a good young nucleus of players. We actually have a future and you are ready to blow up. You must be a new CLip fan(within the last 3 years)cuz you seem to have no idea what it used to be like at the Clipper Nation.


Did i say get rid of him completely? No, i said make him our GM. if he was our GM since he came here, he still would have had sterling sign off on the deals he did, still would have had an influence on the practice facility, etc. How can wanting him to be our GM constitute wanting to "blow up?" Unless youre older than me, ive been a Clipper fan longer than you Im sure. 



> Yeah, hopefully we can get Larry Brown like Yam suggested. Lord knows he worked miracles in NY....


Larry Brown worked miracles with a not so great Clipper team back in the day, thats what I look at. And when Brown has had decent talent without TOO many ego/personnell problems I think his track record speaks for itself. Heck, look at what he did with Iverson...instead of making Iverson do something he couldnt, he tried to work the offense around his strengths. I think someone like Brown could make a player like Maggette an all star. Notice how i said "i think." Im not saying for sure it would work out , but personally i wouldnt mind having Dunleavvy as our GM and Brown as our coach. "Lord Knows" we have a situaton 100X better than the Knicks have.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Did i say get rid of him completely? No, i said make him our GM. if he was our GM since he came here, he still would have had sterling sign off on the deals he did, still would have had an influence on the practice facility, etc. How can wanting him to be our GM constitute wanting to "blow up?" Unless youre older than me, ive been a Clipper fan longer than you Im sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Brown worked miracles with a not so great Clipper team back in the day, thats what I look at. And when Brown has had decent talent without TOO many ego/personnell problems I think his track record speaks for itself. Heck, look at what he did with Iverson...instead of making Iverson do something he couldnt, he tried to work the offense around his strengths. I think someone like Brown could make a player like Maggette an all star. Notice how i said "i think." Im not saying for sure it would work out , but personally i wouldnt mind having Dunleavvy as our GM and Brown as our coach. "Lord Knows" we have a situaton 100X better than the Knicks have.


Yeah I got you by a year. I know what Larry Brown did for us so there is no reason to go there. By the way he had some good talent on that team. Im a big time Larry Brown hater and this is why. Larry cant stay in one place for more than 3 years..very unstable. Also, he costs at least 10 million per year. There is no way DTS is paying an overrated coach that kind of money. Was the Knicks roster really that bad last year? Brown could have easily won more games but instead he decided to criticize his players through the media and continually suggest that he needed different players. He should have realized the Knicks situation before accepting the job. 
YOu really think Dunleavy is calling all the shots in the front office. I have no doubts he gives his input but you are saying that Elgin sits on his *** upstairs. You dont know what goes on in the front office so dont assume Dunleavy makes all of the personnel decisions.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Kaman in his short time did not hurt the clippers near as much as maggette. Took good shots, and hit them all as a matter of fact.
> 
> Q ross outplayed maggette. Mobley no turnovers, Livingston way outplayed maggette.
> 
> ...


that sucks....cuz if Vlade doesnt come back, who is gonna be our 3 pt threat now...

Corey?????jaja


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah Chris Kaman played like his old self, ive always thought of Chris Kaman as a big white form of Corey Maggete, *stupid turnovers* fumble the ball *type to drop out of bonds....just cuz Chris is bigger
but they Mess it up for the team kinda the same way alot of times...just cuz Chris Kaman is big....
if he would have played less in game 7, i feel we could have won...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, normally i would not want brown because he picks up and leaves. But I really dont think that would be that bad in our situation. Perhaps he stays 2 years, we have a nice run, Cassell retires, the third year he grooms cassell to be a head coach a la Avery Johnson, and then Cassell takes over the 4th year. (of course, only if cassell actually shows coaching potential like Avery)

Would I pay Larry 10 million a year? No, and if i wont, sterling wont. But in a perfect world Brown wouldnt command that kind of salary after such a debacle in New York. I think he couldnt have been in a worse situation. Individually the KNicks are made up of decent, some great players. But as far as chemistry and teammakeup, it couldnt have been worse. I dont think brown did the best job that could have been done there, but the knicks is just a Bad, Bad, bad situation, and with the moves thomas has made, they will be like that for a while. 

Yes, i do think that dunleavvy is calling the shots. Most everyone else here and in the media feel the same way. Even sterling has hinted at this, saying things like "when dunleavvy says something, you have the tendency to do it no matter what" or something to that effect. How else do you explain all the moves we haev made since he got here? Sterling is still there, baylor is still there, the only thing different was dunleavvy. even with the maggette/artest deal he was the one who wanted to do it since the beginning...baylor didnt. Im sure baylor just isnt a puppet, but youve got to ask yourself, if bill fitch or alvin genty were here, and it was only baylor making the moves, would we have gotten Cassell? Would we have tried to get artest? Would we have traded for Radman? Would we have resigned BOTH brand and maggette? Would we have gotten mobley? Im not sure that all of those things would have happened if dunleavvy hadnt been pulling some strings. 

Im not saying i know what goes on in the front office. Im basing this off of what has been reported in the media, by sterling's quotes, and by just the mere process of elimination, by looking at WHEN the clippers started making proactive moves, the quality of the moves, and what was different about what was going on compared to before. The only thing different was dunleavvy being here. Heck, although im not sure i agree with him, even Elton brand thinks that the clippers wouldnt have resigned him if it wasnt for dunleavvy. What about these guys that the Clippers have found? All of them have been dunleavvy scouting them out, and "discovering" them, and keeping tabs on them even when they were playing over seas. Did baylor discover simmons? Did baylor follow Ross around in belgium? Singleton in Italy? Did Baylor scout out Korolev in Junior tournaments? (of course who knows how korolev will turn out). Dunleavvy is a genius at scouting talent, and making personell moves, IMHO. Hes not a BAD coach, but i feel hes just a lot better at being a GM, than being the coach of this team. Do you think hes better at coaching than doing those aforementioned things?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> that sucks....cuz if Vlade doesnt come back, who is gonna be our 3 pt threat now...
> 
> Corey?????jaja


Well, i think Q Ross needs to work on his three, because he will continue to get open looks. Also Mobley should bounce back with his three next year. But you are right, if we lose Radman, we will probably be last in three pointers again. Livvy needs to work on it as well. Maybe singleton can take over radmans role?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I agree!
> 
> Maggette has been a stud for this team for many years, he deserves more respect than this. Maggette needs to start, and wear down the defense. He's like a big RB in the NFL, he pounds on the defense until they collapse. He draws fouls, hits free throws, rebounds, etc etc. Lets not forget that he missed a ton of games due to injury and never really got back into his groove because he didnt get consistent minutes when he came back. Hopefully he stays, and next year at this time you Maggette bandwagon fans will be back on board and singing his praise when he is a key factor in taking this team to the NBA Finals.


jajajjaaajaja thats the funniest thing ive ever read , Maggette taking a team to the NBA finals jajaj
with him on our team we will be lucky to even make the playoffs again....
you guys swear man....all he has ever done is go to the hoop...try to get free throws....when teams figure out that he cant shoot and sucks, they draw charges and their , his game is gone, and he just turns it over....he cant shoot the 3, he cant shoot the 2, and the annoying thing is when he makes a couple in a row, he thinks he is good, and he just keeps on shooting....HE HAS ALWAYS PLAYED THE SAME, just cuz he hit ONE game winning shot against the HEAT does not mean anything...until he learns how to shoot, and actually disect the D so he wont charge or drop the damn ball out of bounds...i will continue to "bash him" ive seen him play since hes been a Clipper and just cuz he gave us 20 pts a night doesnt mean he is likeable...the way he tries to get em hurts us more than helps at times...jeesh


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

comparing Corey to Chris Kaman too is good, cuz i remember SEVERAL instances when Corey would have the ball down the stretch in earlier seasons, and he would just turn it over...jaja throw up a really really stupid shot, or try to get free throws n turn it over.....i think his HEAT game winner was one where he even got a shot off......he always messed up it down the stretch and yeah always at the most crucial times he kills our momentum .....

but the only thing i see out of all this , that for the pts he provides...he is a bargain....and i doubt we could get someone that gives us the same pt total....so ima have to say if Vlade does not sign 
we are gonna have to keep Corey


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well, i think Q Ross needs to work on his three, because he will continue to get open looks. Also Mobley should bounce back with his three next year. But you are right, if we lose Radman, we will probably be last in three pointers again. Livvy needs to work on it as well. Maybe singleton can take over radmans role?


paul pierce wink wink

no but i would think singleton would learn to take the 3s next season and have a bigger role for us. i just dont c maggette, liv, or ross shoot 3s when their jump shots weren't even taht good in the first place.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh and Corey didnt cost us game 7, that was a total team effor jajaja
except Elton he played great....too bad they could not stop the SUns 3pt barrage stupid *** SUns
damn i hate them and their 3pt shooting


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well, i think Q Ross needs to work on his three, because he will continue to get open looks. Also Mobley should bounce back with his three next year. But you are right, if we lose Radman, we will probably be last in three pointers again. Livvy needs to work on it as well. Maybe singleton can take over radmans role?


i think everyone should work in the off season to improve some aspect of their game much like Elton worked on his J, maybe Livingston should work on 3s, maybe to make em when he is open cuz he is always open in the perimeter!!! and Jamesm if he gets more PT, should work on em also...man i miss 
Pike and his shooting


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> comparing Corey to Chris Kaman too is good, cuz i remember SEVERAL instances when Corey would have the ball down the stretch in earlier seasons, and he would just turn it over...jaja throw up a really really stupid shot, or try to get free throws n turn it over.....i think his HEAT game winner was one where he even got a shot off......he always messed up it down the stretch and yeah always at the most crucial times he kills our momentum .....
> 
> but the only thing i see out of all this , that for the pts he provides...he is a bargain....and i doubt we could get someone that gives us the same pt total....so ima have to say if Vlade does not sign
> we are gonna have to keep Corey


Does anyone remember what Mags had to endure this year? You guys have some short term memories


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Maggette & Brand have carried this team for a few years now, but **** him right? I saw only two guys busting their asses desperately trying to win this game tonight, Maggette & Brand. That's the last thing i've got to say about this.


werd, nuff said


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Does anyone remember what Mags had to endure this year? You guys have some short term memories



You gotta remember some people here were trying to pin some important losses on a 19 year old Kid name Shaun livingston when the entire team shot in the low 30's... 

It's just easy to blame the guy who was out most of the season, than it is to just say the team really dont play with the heart needed to win.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You gotta remember some people here were trying to pin some important losses on a 19 year old Kid name Shaun livingston when the entire team shot in the low 30's...
> 
> It's just easy to blame the guy who was out most of the season, than it is to just say the team really dont play with the heart needed to win.


Very true. I had to defend Livy all year.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Does anyone remember what Mags had to endure this year? You guys have some short term memories


When Maggette was out, everybody was saying "if Maggette was not injured the Clippers would have won that game!" Now everybody is saying "Maggette lost that game for us!"


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

squeemu said:


> When Maggette was out, everybody was saying "if Maggette was not injured the Clippers would have won that game!" Now everybody is saying "Maggette lost that game for us!"


Great point. Repped


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah jaja i remember saying that a couple times during the games we lost in the regular season that Corey was out....but i guess my dislike for him has just stayed the same cuz his stupid *** playing just got MAGNIFIED in the playoffs....thats all....regular season is regular season...but in the Playoffs?
cmon now..i understand he did not have playoff experience prior to these but damn...


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

My thing why is everyone picking on Maggs when Mobley didn't do **** throughout the entire playoffs. Then Mobley starts talking about sacrifice when he had lowest shooting percentage of ALL the 8 players that played.

"It all comes down to who's going to sacrifice," Mobley said. "That's what it's all about. One word: sacrifice."

"Mobley, signed for $42 million, began Game 7 with the lowest shooting percentage among the eight players who played the most, while Kaman's first-quarter jitters sabotaged any chance of the Clippers' jumping quickly on the Suns".
http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-simers23may23,1,331139.column?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> My thing why is everyone picking on Maggs when Mobley didn't do **** throughout the entire playoffs. Then Mobley starts talking about sacrifice when he had lowest shooting percentage of ALL the 8 players that played.
> 
> "It all comes down to who's going to sacrifice," Mobley said. "That's what it's all about. One word: sacrifice."
> 
> ...



Yeah, after round one I really thought Mobley was finally going to step up this season.. But he really didn't. I hope he devlopes a little more, but right now he is really over paid. (this isn't a vs Bobby Simmons remark, as Bobby sucked this season too).


----------

